# hiking near Valencia?



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

What are some of the better places to hike near Valencia city? I don't like really challenging hiking, but I do like walking in well marked areas with lots of trees and shade. I would think Serra Calderona would be good, but I haven't found many people talking about it.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi skip o,

Not sure whether you mean just around Valencia (city) or not but I think you'll find that there are many good walking areas in the Valencia region.

We have run walking holidays from our guesthouse in a small village between Valencia and Alicante and our website will give you some idea of what is around -

Walking Holiday in Spain : Valencia Region

We don't do this anymore because we have fully retired now and the place is for sale but the walking is still great 

Mountains, orange and olive groves, waterfalls (seasonal ), very many signposted routes and places of interest enroute.

And its not touristy


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks! Are there any maps on the website or other websites?


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

skip o said:


> Thanks! Are there any maps on the website or other websites?


Well there is some info on our blog here and a link on there to -

http://www.cma.gva.es/web/indice.aspx?nodo=70011&idioma=C

Which goes into far more detail, hope this helps


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Very good, thanks!


----------



## chamunt (Dec 29, 2012)

There are loads of great marked routes. Go to (or ring) the regional tourist office on Calle La Paz. They are really helpful and will give you advice and the hiking maps.


----------

